# 26'' Bontranger Hank tires



## Oldude13 (Jan 3, 2016)

Any one know where i can get a set of Bontranger Tires ??


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 3, 2016)

http://dedhambike.com/m/product/bon...Qory4CWE-eWJYKupId8VhzysZwEEb9a_gMaAluk8P8HAQ


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 5, 2016)

No problem.


----------

